# Scary, Frightening Intrusive Thoughts...Is this Related?



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, I know that this may seem like a bother to some people, however, I figured that this site was created to HELP people and I hope that there will be at least SOMEONE who can be kind enough to let me know if this is a symptom of DP/DR or not.

I have been suffering with very scary, frightening, intrusive thoughts. I have also been getting visual images of them. For example, I keep getting the fear of suicide. That I am going to do it. I would NEVER do such a thing...I am VERY frightened by these thoughts and when I see the images, I get so freaked out and run to my bed.

I know it might sound crazy, but it's what is happening to me and I would just like to know what is causing them. I never had them before. It's only been since I got this DP.

Please, if anyone can provide any advice on this, I would greatly appreciate it 

Thanks.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

Hi, 2008 when I got dp I also got intrusive thoughts, I think its the feeling of lossing it. I got intrusive thoughts to kill or stab someone. Not very nice as I am loving person.

but as soon as anxiety, bang, intrusive urges that make me uncomfortable. and all dp

I never got dp from weed, or child abuse, I got it from career, jobs, stressing to get were I wanted to get. I was force into IT which I hated but did it anyway.

Got to the point were I did nto know what to do in life after doing office work, it, so very boring.

I am now at a totally different view point after sitting down, I want to get a trade and go college to do bricklaying etc. to give me purpose in life in a trade.

I wasted 10 years of my life doing things I hated, I got to a point were, my dp all of a sudden hit.

I am in the same position as you. I dont know what to say, btu I think everyone on dp site just struggles each second with there dp.

((


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a symptom of anxiety. However, it can also be a symptom of O.C.D which is probably not your case since you say it started after your DP. In fact, I have the exact same problem as you. Ever since my DP, I've had a fear of my thoughts, and I developed a fear of having O.C.D. Read this site: http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/anxiety_worrying_thoughts.html and this one if you have time: http://anxietynomore.co.uk/blog/2008/02/24/20/ Hopefully you get all the info you need


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you sooo much! So is this related to the dp then!???


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is DP in a nutshell. We are so hyper aware of everything that these thoughts or even sensations and whatnot really fuck with you.


----------

